

Ask HN: Testing Out of College? - barry-cotter

Has anybody reading done it? What's the experience been like?<p>I'm not referring to just doing a lot of tests so that you can put them towards credit, but to getting a university degree without ever attending a lecture, and proven one's knowledge by getting tested on it.<p>I had been mulling this over after Eliezer linked to Excelsior College Exams but I let it slide because I didn't see any examinations that seemed to be at a high enough level that I actually believed a degree would be granted, even if you did technically have enough credits. I learned differently courtesy of www.testingoutofcollege.com (one of the ugliest, most poorly designed websites ever)<p>I'm asking out of curiousity, and a desire to acquire the credentialling/signalling benefits in the minimum time. Or B.A. = Easier Visas
======
rms
Just prove P!=NP and you can get your dissertation certified by the college of
your choice.

-

That site really makes this seem like a great idea. If you're planning on
going to grad school once you have your bachelor's degree, this seems like a
good shortcut.

------
cperciva
There are lots of companies which will give you a "degree" in exchange for
passing some exams and a few thousand dollars. Most companies -- and
governments -- realize that these degrees aren't worth the paper they're
printed on.

If you want a university degree, go to university. I don't care how smart you
think you are; you're not as smart as I am, and I learned things by attending
lectures. You can, too.

~~~
barry-cotter
I want a credential. I learn on my time.

I'm well aware that the learning from testing out is going to be minimal, but
I'm not interested in these qualifications as an end in themselves, they're
worthwhile as a credential filter. If you want to do a second entry degree
these degrees would be fantastic. An MBA or an IR Masters does not actually
cover material that requires an undergraduate degree (or a J.D. for that
matter) so you're just avoiding wasting money.

Also, Excelsior College is accredited by Middle States Association of Colleges
and Schools, so it is a degree, not a "degree". I'm perfectly capable of
learning off my own bat, no doubt slower and with more wrong turns and wasted
time than if I was in a small liberal arts college but that option is not
available, so I read a great deal instead.

You're right that I'm not as smart as you are but I am smart enough that the
added value of attending lectures and tutorials in history over just having
the reading list and access to a good library is minimal in my experience. My
university is by no means bad. I see no reason in theory why the hard science
degrees could not be awarded purely on the basis of a syllabus and
examination, well Math anyway, Physics and Chemistry dependent on lab work.

------
jaxn
My father had an incomplete BA and was able to Clep out of enough stuff to
enroll in business school. I don't think he received an under grad degree
though. That is the closest thing I know of.

